
Selling an Item for $1.6M with Elm and Headless Drupal - amitaibu
https://www.gizra.com/content/selling-item-for-millions-elm-headless-drupal/
======
Cedricgc
"Even after almost three years, Elm doesn’t seize to amaze me"

seize should be cease

~~~
amitaibu
Thanks, I'll fix it :)

------
yoavi
amitai you really know how to tell a story... I know about the item but still
when reading your blog i was excited to see what will happen next great job!

------
manwithaplan
> rewriting 60 flies with zero bugs Genetic manipulation, or typo?

